# My son and his early Christmas toy



## ascott (Dec 22, 2011)

....


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh no...the dreaded off road and the desert tortoise!


----------



## ascott (Dec 22, 2011)

story;

So around Feb 2010 I purchased this Honda Quad from my prior boss who had only put 200 miles on the quad and it was new for him. So, when had the opportunity to get it at a good deal, I did. Well, my plan was to originally give it to my boy for his birthday that year...well, his grades at school took a dive before that happened....so the quad has been at my friends house tucked away in his garage. 

When the quad was unloaded there my son was one of the people unloading it (he had no idea it was intended for him---I told him some story that my old boss did not have any place to keep it so it was going to sit there for him until he did, I know I know--fibbing is not good) 

So after all of this time doing the normal battling with the boy to get better grades and get them back to where they are expected to be...he worked his butt of and has done that....so he actually has had a quad for a year and nine months but just got it yesterday....lol

I do not think he got as much of a kick out of the story as us grown folks did....lol

Anyway, this is Ian, he is 12 and this is his first toy....he did well and even did a nice save from rolling down the side of a hill while riding yesterday -------and after my gut rolled out of the knot I was proud that his instincts are there....hahaha.

Yvonne....soooo funny that you mention that! My poor son, I have already walked our property with him showing him the places he is "allowed" to ride and the areas that he will, well, never hear the end of it from me, and he has known me all of his life and he will go to all measures to avoid that....

Also, I am the biggest advocate for staying strictly on the trail and he will not be riding off trail.....I am happy to report that since he was cursed with me as his mother (the mother of all tree huggers) he too is very aware....so now I will just have to continue to teach him what to look for while riding as he goes....

He is already planning what we will pack onto the quad packs to get to hard to reach areas in the desert where we can camp to tortoise track....I think he will be an informed and courteous rider.....and if not, boyyyyy is he in for it.......lol


----------



## Angi (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow that is a very cool toy!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 22, 2011)

That's Great,my oldest son (34) still rides his,"knock on wood" never a serious injury.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 22, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiice!!!! Cute kid too


----------



## terryo (Dec 22, 2011)

Very lucky boy. I'm still hearing it from two of my sons..that they were never allowed to get one. Maybe if we lived where you do they would have lucked out.


----------



## ascott (Dec 22, 2011)

> Posted by Angi -
> Wow that is a very cool toy!



He has been riding it all day here at the house(even though his face froze....lol)



> Posted by ??Len?? -
> That's Great,my oldest son (34) still rides his,"knock on wood" never a serious injury.



I hope I can say the same thing 



> Posted by CtTortoiseMom -
> Niiiiiiiiice!!!! Cute kid too


Thank you, I tell him that all the time 



> Maybe if we lived where you do they would have lucked out.



Terry, the space certainly does make a big difference....


----------



## TortieLuver (Dec 22, 2011)

Now that's a great Christmas toy


----------



## laramie (Dec 22, 2011)

Too cool! If you are my secret santa, I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 23, 2011)

WOW, I love those....FUN!


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 23, 2011)

How fun!! We love our bikes. He is one lucky kid.


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 23, 2011)

Vroooooooooooom........ " SWEET RIDE" ... Mom Santa ! 

Lucky Kiddo ! 



JD~


----------



## bigred (Dec 23, 2011)

Tree Hugger, Its ok to FIB- I do it all the time in my house. Sounds like you guys are having a good time


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 23, 2011)

Atta boy!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas, i know one boy who is. 'lol' lindy


----------



## ascott (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks all  He has already worn a trail around the property here at the house....lol


----------

